# Top 10 Netzteile: Enermax-Netzteil mit 425 Watt auf Platz 1



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Juni 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Top 10 Netzteile: Enermax-Netzteil mit 425 Watt auf Platz 1 gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Top 10 Netzteile: Enermax-Netzteil mit 425 Watt auf Platz 1


----------



## !!!Kenny!!! (7. Juni 2009)

Ich muss auch sagen das dass Enermax Pro 82+ auch wirklich Top ist habe es selber schon seit einem halben jahr in benutzung. Hat sich den ersten Platz voll verdient.


----------



## T-MAXX (7. Juni 2009)

Das habe ich auch drin und ist! Das NT ist aber derzeit etwas teuerer geworden, mir aber egal...


----------



## Grunert (7. Juni 2009)

um so unverständlicher, dass Hersteller kaum neue Netzteile um 400Watt auf den Markt bringen!


----------



## Xel'Naga (7. Juni 2009)

Tja durch 4Kern Prozessoren und SLI/Crossfire Komponenten müssen die Netzteile zwangsweise größer und Leistungsfähiger werden.

Aber ich denke Netzteile die unter 500Watt haben wird noch lange in der zufunkt Verwendung gefunden werden..............


----------



## Minimum Keks (7. Juni 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> Enermax rockt!



 Hast Recht.


----------



## Nelson (7. Juni 2009)

und das 425W Model reicht auch locker für ein aktuelles High end System (Solange man nicht Furmark + prime dauertester is, da hatte ich nähmlich 430W und hab lieber mal die Notbremse gezogen^^ aber das Netzteil hats gepackt^^)


----------



## triddan (7. Juni 2009)

Also ich hab n Q9550 mit ner HD4870 und n paar Lüfter etc.
Da reicht mein BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 450W vollkommen aus.
Allerdings hab ich es noch nicht mit übertakten versucht.
Ich weiß nicht warum manche immer so viel Watt brauchen...


----------



## Nobbis (7. Juni 2009)

ich vermisse nach wie vor das OCZ ModStream 500W ...

... sehr sehr leise, modular mit reichlich kabel dabei und ausreichend lang, Leistung ist auch stabil vorhanden, ist 80+, sieht auch nett aus und gibt es ab 55€ schon ....


----------

